# MAXC-Trial / www.singletrail.net / MTB-Team Schaumburg



## Johann (18. September 2006)

Es ist wieder soweit.

Start des 5. MAXC-Trial am 7.10.2006

es sind noch Plätze frei...

nähere Infos auf www.singletrail.net


----------

